

Ask HN: Why is Heroku affected by single zone outages? - matt2000

I would have thought they would be multi-zone, at least for app serving if not database services. Am I missing something?
======
wmf
Multi-AZ is so hard, even people whose job it is to handle this stuff can't do
it.

